# Quick website question



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Earlier today I did some editing to my website and created a bunch of buttons to pages- it was working earlier on my browser and my web program, and tonight Im getting boxes with little red x's in them. Im curious to see if this is my internet acting wacky- or if the buttons are malfunctioning. 
Could anyone go on my site and see if the buttons on my sale page work- there should be one for a kidding schedule, kids for sale, bucks for sale, does for sale, and sale terms.....http://www.proctorhill.com/sales.htm
:shrug: 
Thanks! :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It dosen't show anything. :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

* Home
* Bucks
* Senior Does
* Junior Does
* Kidding Schedule
* Sales
* Contact
* Guestbook
* Calendar

All of them are working for me ...NP :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

yeah- those work
I was curious to the buttons on my sales page- there should be specific buttons for does for sale- bucks for sale- etc
Im getting a box with little red x's where the buttons should be 

Sigh-I hate that- I had to have spent an hour and a half creating those and the links that go with them today....bla


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

xxxxx's


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

comes up as X 's for me too


----------



## HummelHill (Aug 8, 2008)

The links do work, but they just show up as the little boxes with red x's. So you can't see what each link is for....


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

thats what I was afraid of

Okay- working on the buttons now- I think i copied and pasted the buttons from the program I was using instead of saving the file- so I think the cache cleared and lost my button info
remaking the buttons and saving the files to the computer- Ill be back in a few!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that would make sense


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Okay- got the buttons back up- they show up on my end- what about yours?

I DID not re-create the hyperlinks to go to the pages- I just wanted to get all the buttons back there first- next step will be making them into links...

Thanks guys!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup they show up now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yep :thumbup:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

woohoo- all the links should work now too

Yay- thanks again for the help :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome ...and yes ...they all do work... :wink:

good job :greengrin:


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

This is not about the links, but you don't have a location on your website (that I could see). I have no idea where you are located (not even the state).


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

It is written on the home page but It should be more clear  
Ill work on that!
Thanks for the advice


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Over all it looks really nice  I was wondering about this stated metn though
"Bucks will not be available from First Fresheners does. "

Why is this?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

also I hate to be a pain but when you click on the forsale buttons they open as new windows. It is rather frustrating to have like 3 pages open for one website. When you click on "kids for sale" it opens a whole new browser that then has "doe kids" "buck kids" "wether kids" and each one of those opens in a new window. Personally I dont like that in a website. What you can do is create a link BACK to the previous page like "back to Kids for sale" Its personal preference but I thought I would mention it. 

I like how organized it is :thumb:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I like that you added where you are from. I wish you were closer, I really like IO


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

rebel- I think its sort of a common practice to not offer bucks from FF does- unless there is a FF udder that is FANTASTIC, I like to see a second freshening to see how they improve, or not. 

For instance I had a FF last year that I really really like- this year with a second freshening and more capacity her udder did not hold up, her attachments and medial were not strong enough for the extra capacity, so she was sold as a family milker  

There are always trips going back and forth- maybe transport could be arranged for IO - Ill give ya a G.S discount! :wink: 


Thanks for that note stacy- I have the option to open the page in a new window- I should disable that, I see what your saying!
Its been a big work in progress and figuring out the program and all the little extra's I can do, but its finally getting there. Now I just need to work on some really good pictures.

Thanks for all the comments- I appreciate the feedback! :thumbup:


----------

